# Do I need an Intake Air Temp module for PLX gauges?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

PLX Devices Inc. - Sensor Modules, Wideband Air Fuel Ratio, Air Intake Temperature, Exhaust Gas Temperature, Vacuum/Boost, Oil Pressure, Fluid Temperature

Or does the GTO already have IAT sensors and all I have to get is the gauge?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The LS2's have a IAT sensor built into the MAF housing. Get yourself a Aeroforce scan gauge to monitor different sensors including oil pressure. The most importaint gauges is oil and fuel pressure on a FI car.You want to know oil pressure so you know if your stressing you engine too much, fuel pressure so you know if your running out of pressure. With the Speed Hut gauge you can program it to alert you if your fuel pressure drops below a specified pressure. I'm sure other units can do that but you can customize the Speed Hut to match the factory gauges. From what I was told A/F is not that important because about time you realize your A/F is jacked up its too late. So thats why I have a Aeroforce Scan gauge and a Fuel pressure gauge from Speed Hut.

Ohh I forgot that you had a Maggie so your IAT is relocated to the right rear corner of the Maggie.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I plan on using the PLX multi gauge.

PLX Devices Inc. - Multi Gauges, Single Gauges, Sensor Modules, Wideband Air Fuel Ratio, Data Logging, Fuel Saving / Scan Tools

The OLED screen allows you to customize the display and what is being displayed.

I'm just trying to figure out if the GTO already has IAT probe then do I simply plug the gauge to the OBD2 ecu or do I need the module.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I guess you didn't read a word I typed. If you get one make sure it works w/CAN BUS computer not just the regular OBD-II port.

The one you listed is about the same price and does about the same. They plug directly into the diag port under the dash.
Aeroforce Technology Inc | Products - Interceptor


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

GM4life said:


> I guess you didn't read a word I typed. If you get one make sure it works w/CAN BUS computer not just the regular OBD-II port.
> 
> The one you listed is about the same price and does about the same. They plug directly into the diag port under the dash.
> Aeroforce Technology Inc | Products - Interceptor


I read it, but didn't get any info on how and where it plugs in to display....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

From the website.......
1. Make sure the car’s ignition is turned off.
2. Run included 5’, or optional 9’ main cable, and three wire mini cable, from
the OBD2 connector (do not plug in yet) to the location of the Interceptor(s).
The Interceptor will fit in any 2 1/16” or 52mm gauge pod, or can be mounted in
a custom fashion anywhere within 5 (9) feet of the OBD2 connector. The OBD2
connector is located under the dash on either side of the steering column.
3. Plug both cables into the back of the Interceptor. See figure 1. Press the
Interceptor(s) into the gauge pod or mounting hardware.
Figure 1
4. Plug the main cable connector into the OBD2 connector. See figure 2. The
data, ground, and power on most vehicles come from this connector.


Maybe we should hold your hand while you do it?


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm going to pay someone to do it.....


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Finally pics of my PLX gauges.

Since it's a OLED (like most of ur cell phones) I can change from analogue to digital in terms of the look and feel.


















Here's a video of what it looks like in action.

Sorry about the music and video quality (first time doing this from my HTC EVO - not knowing what to expect).


----------

